# Want 1 Red Miniature Poodle



## ahench (Mar 24, 2016)

Hello All!

My wife and I are in the market for a red mini poodle. We live in NY (Long Island, specifically) and would be willing to travel a bit to get the right puppy.

Please let me know of any breeders with litters that would enable us to purchase a puppy around end of June beginning of July.

Thanks!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

First go back to your other thread and make some kind of response to those who thoughtfully replied to your introduction, taking their time and experience to try and help you out. Then let's talk about your sources for finding a red Poodle. Whaddya say?:wink:

http://www.poodleforum.com/2-member-introductions/197434-looking-purchase-two-mini-poodles.html


----------



## ahench (Mar 24, 2016)

You're 100% right, and I've just done so. There's so much information on this forum that it's incredible. I'll be grateful for any help you or anyone else can provide.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Super! Thanks!:wink:

Well, I'm on the west coast and am not very familiar with mini breeders, especially on the east coast. So, hopefully some more members who are knowledgeable on this will chime in. I did a search and found this page for you that you could explore. I don't know if there is something just right for you though. But you can take a look: Poodle Forum - Standard Poodle, Toy Poodle, Miniature Poodle Forum ALL Poodle owners too! - Search Results


Of course, no matter what you read on the Internet, it's always prudent to do your own research. I know lots of people purchase puppies without seeing the breeder's place. For me, that wouldn't do. I know of people who have bought what looks to be a good puppy, might even_ BE_ a good puppy but it turned out to be a very disreputable breeder or an atrocious living situation. Here's a good thread to read in case you haven't already seen it: 

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/33522-buying-puppy-safely-basics.html

Best wishes. It's very exciting and I hope the very best for you and your wife. Can't wait to see how things progress! I was where you are what seems like a very short time ago, but it's been a couple of years.


----------



## ahench (Mar 24, 2016)

*Questions about Red Mini's*

I've been hearing a bunch of mixed messages about red mini's - inbreeding and such.

We'd also be interested in a black or brown mini if anyone has any suggestions in the NY area or surrounding states. We would travel a few hours for the right pup!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

ahench said:


> I've been hearing a bunch of mixed messages about red mini's - inbreeding and such.
> 
> 
> 
> We'd also be interested in a black or brown mini if anyone has any suggestions in the NY area or surrounding states. We would travel a few hours for the right pup!



You can't go wrong with a well bred black or brown!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

ahench said:


> Hello All!
> 
> My wife and I are in the market for a red mini poodle. We live in NY (Long Island, specifically) and would be willing to travel a bit to get the right puppy.
> 
> ...



Have you checked out RedTeddyBear poodles out of Hudson Valley New York? I live clear across the country, so I have no idea about them, but I just did a search( typed in Poodle breeders in New York), and they came up. Have no idea how reputable they are. I just wanted to mention them. You may want to do a search on the Internet as well. You may want to check out New York, Poodle Club of America. Good luck!


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

A true red is hard to find!!! My puppy (look up 52 weeks of Honey) is technically red but I'm sure she will fade when she grows up. She is a mini poodle.

I got her from Deb's Poodle Inn. There's not a lot of info on her website but she is amazing! I realize we're across the border but you're not *that* far. I have a really well socialized puppy and the two other pups that I know of from her litter are the same way. 

PM me if you have any further questions.


----------



## ahench (Mar 24, 2016)

TrixieTreasure said:


> Have you checked out RedTeddyBear poodles out of Hudson Valley New York? I live clear across the country, so I have no idea about them, but I just did a search( typed in Poodle breeders in New York), and they came up. Have no idea how reputable they are. I just wanted to mention them. You may want to do a search on the Internet as well. You may want to check out New York, Poodle Club of America. Good luck!


Hi Kathy,

I've actually been in touch with redteddypup, but they have no availability until next year! I'm going to keep looking though, thanks!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

ahench said:


> Hi Kathy,
> 
> I've actually been in touch with redteddypup, but they have no availability until next year! I'm going to keep looking though, thanks!


Well we knew finding red was going to be harder than finding black, so maybe black will be your 2016 pup and red your 2017 pup.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Someone on the forum observed that all Poodles fade except white Did you contact PCA? Surely, they have a (short) list of reputable red Mini breeders. Good luck!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

ahench said:


> I've been hearing a bunch of mixed messages about red mini's - inbreeding and such.
> 
> We'd also be interested in a black or brown mini if anyone has any suggestions in the NY area or surrounding states. We would travel a few hours for the right pup!




Heather has a brown mini and lives in the area. I can not remember her screen name, but Cooper is her pup .


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

barclay's in pennsylvania. has been recommended here by others (do a search in the forums) and specializes in apricot minis and brown and black toys. has an excellent reputation. she may also be able to put you in contact with other reputable breeders.


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm in the Midwest but I know there are quite a few Miniature breeders in Minnesota. In fact, Sophie Anne on this forum had her miniature shipped from Amity Valley Kennels. You could reach out to her about her experience.

I'm glad you're expanding your search past strictly color. While it would be a challenge to find a well-bred red miniature, I'm sure there are some out there. However, to find a well-bred red miniature in your time frame would be very, very difficult. They're already a rare color to find, and factor in the fact that to have a puppy by June/July means that the dog has already been bred and due to have her pups in the next month or so. 

If you still really want a red, then be willing to wait. You might find a pup by Fall, or maybe next year. If a healthy, happy puppy is your primary concern and you're willing to look at other colors, then your search will be a bit easier.

The biggest mistake you can make is to rush, or settle on the first pup you see that "sounds" like what you're looking for. Really do your research, look into pedigrees, ask about health testing, visit the dogs if possible. 

We rushed. My husband didn't want to travel more than 3hrs, not understanding that good breeders are hard to find. We originally wanted a Toy Poodle, and our area just doesn't have a lot of those. I read a lot on here, we did research, we thought we found a good breeder. But she wasn't. Within 4 days of bringing home Oliver, he was very, very sick. We didn't have the ability to care for him in the way he needed, and our breeder wasn't any help. We ended up surrendering him to a rescue that could take care of him, give him the 24hr care and surgeries he needed and give him a good life. I cried about it for 2 weeks. Looking back, there were red flags and I wished we had walked away. I'm not telling you this to put you off breeders or getting a puppy, more as a warning: please take your time, and listen to the advice from the wonderful people on this forum. They can really help you avoid the mistakes we made.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

thanks for saying that, teampoodle. what happened to you is what we all dread - but many of us would not know it's out there as a possibility without your willingness to share.


----------



## ahench (Mar 24, 2016)

TeamPoodle said:


> I'm in the Midwest but I know there are quite a few Miniature breeders in Minnesota. In fact, Sophie Anne on this forum had her miniature shipped from Amity Valley Kennels. You could reach out to her about her experience.
> 
> I'm glad you're expanding your search past strictly color. While it would be a challenge to find a well-bred red miniature, I'm sure there are some out there. However, to find a well-bred red miniature in your time frame would be very, very difficult. They're already a rare color to find, and factor in the fact that to have a puppy by June/July means that the dog has already been bred and due to have her pups in the next month or so.
> 
> ...


This is fantastic advice, so thank you. It's very important to look at all sides of this. #1 priority is getting a healthy puppy that fits our family.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have 2 reds and believe me they do fade. I got one at 18 months and she was apricot. The last one was a deep red at 15 month now almost 3 and she looks nothing like she did. the photo below are both red, now they both are light. I doubt I would go for red again silver is my favorite . From different breeders also


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> barclay's in pennsylvania. has been recommended here by others (do a search in the forums) and specializes in apricot minis and brown and black toys. has an excellent reputation. she may also be able to put you in contact with other reputable breeders.



My toy breeder's apricots have a very vibrant tone, and often darken rather than fade with age - I think that they might finish at a much deeper color than most so called "reds" do, so the OP might do well to look for an equivalent level breeder of apricot Mini's!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yesterday was a very sad and difficult day for me after saying goodbye to Ember as she left for her new home. We decided to go for a drive and our first stop was Ren's Pet Depot, a big pet store an hour and fifteen minutes from home. We walked through the door and standing at the counter checking out was Carolyn Savage of Denali Poodles and the most stunning 3 month old black mini I have ever laid eyes on. This baby looked just like a shrunk down Standard (which is how they SHOULD look but sadly all too often do not.) In snuggling, kissing and making a total fool of myself over that gorgeous, sweet little boy who had personality oozing out of every pore, I learned his breeder has five littermates still unsold. They were born in December.. They are in Ontario (Havelock) not far from Watertown NY. Here are some pics. The parent's handler is https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.carr.503?fref=ts and she has the babes while the breeder is on vacation. Here are some pics she sent me this morning.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

There you go ahench. If Arreau says well bred nice pups you can take it to the bank. If you are serious, this would be a wonderful addition to your family.......


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

mom2Zoe said:


> Heather has a brown mini and lives in the area. I can not remember her screen name, but Cooper is her pup .




Her name is bizzemammanj . she lives in NY/NJ area.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

You could try Songbirds in Connecticut now that you are willing to look for more than one color. She has a litter of black and whites coming. I met two gorgeous dogs at different times at dog parks from there.

That is the only reputable breeder that I know of in the area. She breeds minis. I am in New jersey and haven't heard of many close by.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

lightnlively is in new york and still breeding minis. her website is not up to date on litters, but there have been announcements elsewhere. seems to breed for blacks and whites. follows dr. dodd protocols, etc. probably worth the detour if you've decided you won't insist on red.


----------

